# Had to share. I love dogs!!!



## Nay (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4&feature=share


----------



## Isa (Sep 16, 2011)

What a beautiful story, thank you for sharing Nay


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2011)

Nay, that was wonderful!


----------



## ascott (Sep 19, 2011)

thank you for sharing a great story....


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 19, 2011)

What an amazing story and a very smart dog!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice story...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 20, 2011)

very inspirational! Great story to wake up to and start my day!! Thank you!!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Nay...good tears!


----------



## zoogrl (Sep 20, 2011)

What a beautiful video! Had to get the kleenex out, so touching


----------

